# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  album bán gà ra vịt

## Diyodira

Album đã hết thời hạn, tks

----------


## Diyodira

Album đã hết thời hạn, tks

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHA , đọc xong không khép cái miệng được , lâu lâu nó vui dễ sợ .....


Anh buôn lược đâu vào luôn cho vui , cuối tuần xả stress.

----------


## Gamo

Bem níck 2 lão đeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## ktshung

Sao bác ko pót luôn cả cái đoạn bác giới thiệu con Spindle kia kìa, đoạn đó mới hấp dẫn chứ

----------


## Nam CNC

đúng rồi bem đê ... post bài không đúng chổ , admin di chuyển về góc thư giãn hay chuyện bên lề đê .

khi nào cái này nó về đúng vị trí em vào tiếp cho đúng luật chứ không thôi lão admin bem em luôn thì lão gà hay lão hói buồn lắm.

----------


## ktshung

Cho tui thanh minh chút nghe, tui nói tui ko biết ông có đấu lại dây để con này chạy được 380V không chứ ko có ý nói ông đấu dây gian dối gì nhé. Ý tui là nếu ông đấu rồi thì tui sẽ cắm vô 380v dùng nhé, không hề có ý kêu ông gian dối gì

----------


## CKD

Thôi thì hai bác làm trắng ra trắng, đen ra đen luôn đê. Mà dùng nghĩa đen thôi, bóng gió em ứ có hiểu.
Cơ mà tranh với luận thì cũng dùng lời đàng hoàng xíu, làm gương cho em với cụ Hói.

----------


## ktshung

Để em nói mấy câu thế này thôi bác:
1. Kinh doanh thì bán cho khách phải cho số điện thoại liên lạc, như em với bác, số nằm chình ình ngay dưới, 16 năm qua em dùng đúng mỗi một số. Đằng này cho em 2 số 01227753221, 01258808812 số nào cũng là sim rác, gọi ò í e. Số chính dấu như mèo dấu ... Em liên lạc ko được, nhắn Zalo thấy đã xem nhưng ko thèm trả lời, nếu ở vị trí của bác bác có bực mình không. Đến khi em post lên đây mới lao vào mồm năm miệng mười. Thể loại kinh doanh đó ntn? bác tự hiểu.
2. Em chỉ cần một thông tin duy nhất, con này cắm được 3 phase 380 không, được thì nói được, không thì nói ko. Có chừng đó thôi cũng ko trả lời, vì sao không trả lời , chắc là có khúc mắc, bác tự hiểu
3. Trả lời thì toàn dạy đời, làm như mình khôn lắm, bác đợi bác ý post lên cái album bác ấy hứa đi, đọc xem bác có sôi máu ko? Sau dạy đời là màn chợ búa chửi bới ...
Ngang đây em dừng, dù ai nói gì em cũng ko trả lời nữa, với em thế là quá đủ.... Em thành thật xin lỗi mọi người vì đã làm mất thời gian của cộng đồng và tài nguyên của diễn đàn cho những thứ không đáng.

----------


## Diyodira

> Thôi thì hai bác làm trắng ra trắng, đen ra đen luôn đê. Mà dùng nghĩa đen thôi, bóng gió em ứ có hiểu.
> Cơ mà tranh với luận thì cũng dùng lời đàng hoàng xíu, làm gương cho em với cụ Hói.


chuyện đâu có gì mà trắng đen, bán hàng từ cái đời nào rồi tự dưng 3 pha gì trên trời rơi xuống, thì mình không trả lời được đã có ae d đ nói rồi, cụ Nam spin cũng đã giải thích hết rồi, mà cứ cố lôi mình vào là sao, cũng xuôi cho nó là hễ mình thấy topic spin là nghĩ có ông trùm spin rồi nên không vào nữa mất thời gian (nếu admin còn lưu scrip login thì sẽ thấy mình vào nó sau vài ngày), thôi âu cũng là số trời rồi, nó gây chuyện quen rồi nên phải gặp ma thôi, mình một là tôn trọng 2 là rác, mà rác thì phải cho vào sọt chứ không nó gây ô nhiễm, với mình không lỡ dỡ.
tks

----------


## Nam CNC

thớt bên lề nên anh em đừng phang gạch em vì cái tội nói xàm... có phang trong đây em cười hehehe.

nếu được xem như 1 trận bóng đá thì , hiệp 1 diễn ra với 1 trận thế thăm dò ru ngủ , diễn biến trận đấu rề rà nhưng có nhiều pha vào bóng ác ý , những cái đầu bốc khói ngút trời thì đột nhiên cái toét......... hết giờ , trong họp báo giữa giờ , huấn luyện viên 2 đội hứa chơi 1 phát cho đổi thủ bán muối luôn ....

mới đầu trận , đội diyodira đã tung ra 1 đội hình hừng hực khí thế ( chả biết có doping hay không ) nhịp độ trận đấu được đưa lên đỉnh điểm , cao trào tột cùng , những đường truyền đan xen nhanh như chớp và ghi bàn 1 cách nhanh chóng , quá nhanh quá nguy hiểm . Liệu lúc này đội Ktshung có đảo ngược tình thế không ? con át chủ bài được tung vào sân lúc nào ???? lúc nay đây có vẻ trận đấu diễn ra theo 1 chiều , hi vọng chiến thuật được điều chỉnh hợp lí để lấy lại thế cân bằng...

Lúc này đây trận đấu có tỉ số là 1:0 nghiêng về đội diyodira ...

----------

CKD, Diyodira, Luyến

----------


## phuocviet346

Nhiều quá đọc không hết, nhưng mà đọc thì không thể nào ngậm cái miệng được haaaa. Thôi bỏ qua hết đi 2 bác, bắt tay giải hoà đi mà

----------


## ktshung

Hòa gì, anh Diyodira thắng 1-0 mà, anh ấy éo cho hòa đâu, hehehe. Ai lần sau mua bán với bác ấy nhớ hỏi số điện thoại nhé, với đừng hỏi gì, nhà anh ấy toàn kinh doanh to, ko rãnh trả lời đâu
 ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoctap256

e đang đọc tranh ảnh trên zalo mà không được đọc từ đầu...... lại hay cắt đoạn như "69 sắc thái" em không hiểu cái khỉ khô gì luôn. 
Nghĩ lại cũng buồn cho đạo diễn phim truyền hình việt nam ta bây giờ...... xem cuối phim thì cũng nắm được nội dụng phim.......

2 Cụ trên mà đi làm đạo diện chắc các đạo diễn  hô ly gút  sang tận nơi học hỏi  vì dẫn dắt câu chuyện quá đạt....kaka

----------


## GORLAK

Nói thật là đọc xong chả hiểu gì, y như coi phim truyền hình việt nam, cuối cùng lãng nhách.

----------


## Diyodira

> Sao bác ko pót luôn cả cái đoạn bác giới thiệu con Spindle kia kìa, đoạn đó mới hấp dẫn chứ


Tui nói luôn cho ông rõ là trong zalo từ đầu tới cuối cũng không có gì liên quan tới điện lưới 380v cả, chỉ do ông tự suy ra rồi cứ nhai đi nhai lại nên mới ra thế này, ông còn  muốn tui đưa nguyên trang zalo từ đầu nữa, như trên đủ rồi, sung sướng gì khi chèn ép người khác, nhưng tôi không có thói quen hù dọa, thích thì tôi sẽ làm, đây chỉ là gịot nước tràn ly, ông đau 1 chứ tôi đau 10, cả đêm qua tôi khg ngủ được vì không hiểu chuyện gì mà từ trên trời rơi xuống vây
rồi ông còn chống chế số đt nữa, nó không có nghĩa gì lúc đó, dù ông gọi không đc thì tôi cũng không có lỗi, ông tự phát sinh nhu cầu rồi vu khống, rồi đật điều này nọ, trong khi tem mác có đó, rồi google, rồi d đ cũng thỏa mãn nết rồi, cứ bảo thủ cố chấp cái lí lẽ vô lý của mình
Thôi ,vô thế phải vậy, chẳng hay ho gì, khi nào đc thì admin có thể xóa những gì liên quan tới scandal này, tks.

@ktshung: việc này ai cũng có một phần lỗi, nhưng hơn hết cảm ơn ông đã cho tôi trút đc gánh nặng trong đầu.

----------

ktshung, Ryan

----------


## Nam CNC

tới phút 90 chưa 2 anh , cho em chơi cái toét hết trận đi .... tỉ số rõ ràng rồi , cho thêm 5 phút bù giờ , biết đâu MU với Bayer Munich được lập lại .


Mà nè làm nhanh nhanh 1 cái , chứ không thôi tối nay 2 cha mất ngủ kéo thêm 2 ấy mất ngủ , mệt mỏi sáng mai lắm à .

----------


## ktshung

> Tui nói luôn cho ông rõ là trong zalo từ đầu tới cuối cũng không có gì liên quan tới điện lưới 380v cả, chỉ do ông tự suy ra rồi cứ nhai đi nhai lại nên mới ra thế này, ông còn  muốn tui đưa nguyên trang zalo từ đầu nữa, như trên đủ rồi, sung sướng gì khi chèn ép người khác, nhưng tôi không có thói quen hù dọa, thích thì tôi sẽ làm, đây chỉ là gịot nước tràn ly, ông đau 1 chứ tôi đau 10, cả đêm qua tôi khg ngủ được vì không hiểu chuyện gì mà từ trên trời rơi xuống vây
> rồi ông còn chống chế số đt nữa, nó không có nghĩa gì lúc đó, dù ông gọi không đc thì tôi cũng không có lỗi, ông tự phát sinh nhu cầu rồi vu khống, rồi đật điều này nọ, trong khi tem mác có đó, rồi google, rồi d đ cũng thỏa mãn nết rồi, cứ bảo thủ cố chấp cái lí lẽ vô lý của mình
> Thôi ,vô thế phải vậy, chẳng hay ho gì, khi nào đc thì admin có thể xóa những gì liên quan tới scandal này, tks.
> 
> @ktshung: việc này ai cũng có một phần lỗi, nhưng hơn hết cảm ơn ông đã cho tôi trút đc gánh nặng trong đầu.


Có ko gì cứ đưa lên hết đi anh em ai thích xem đá banh đọc chơi, bác giữ nó một mình làm giề, chả phải bác hứa làm nguyên album mà.... sao mới chửi bới đó giờ cám ơn rồi? Nhanh quá nhể. Mình mua của bác đến giờ chắc ko dưới 20 triệu tiền hàng, chỉ vì muốn hỏi chút thông tin mà bác mạt sát ko còn gì để nói... bác cứ nói tiếp đi cho anh em đây người ta hiểu chứ có gì đâu. Tôi muốn ông đích thân trả lời vì tôi ko biết ông có MOD cái gì trong đó như bác NamCNC hay làm để chay được điện 380 ko, thể thôi, ông có mod hay ko thì tôi cũng chẳng nghĩ ông lừa đảo gì tôi cả. Chỉ là thong tin, thông tin và thông tin, ông hiểu chưa

----------


## Ryan

Nói theo ngôn ngử đá banh nhé:

Đến phút cuối đội Dyiodira giử bóng nhưng đá phản lưới nhà, kết quả hai đội hòa.
Đây là trận đấu giao hửu nên không có hiệp phụ.
Trận đấu kết thúc.

Chúc hai đội vui vẻ, đề nghị khán giả trật tự ra về.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## hoctap256

> tới phút 90 chưa 2 anh , cho em chơi cái toét hết trận đi .... tỉ số rõ ràng rồi , cho thêm 5 phút bù giờ , biết đâu MU với Bayer Munich được lập lại .
> 
> 
> Mà nè làm nhanh nhanh 1 cái , chứ không thôi tối nay 2 cha mất ngủ kéo thêm 2 ấy mất ngủ , mệt mỏi sáng mai lắm à .


ông này sàm quá để ngta nói đê

----------


## ktshung

> Nói theo ngôn ngử đá banh nhé:
> 
> Đến phút cuối đội Dyiodira giử bóng nhưng đá phản lưới nhà, kết quả hai đội hòa.
> Đây là trận đấu giao hửu nên không có hiệp phụ.
> Trận đấu kết thúc.
> 
> Chúc hai đội vui vẻ, đề nghị khán giả trật tự ra về.


Ông mà làm bình luận viên là cổ động viên nó uýnh chết

----------


## ktshung

> tới phút 90 chưa 2 anh , cho em chơi cái toét hết trận đi .... tỉ số rõ ràng rồi , cho thêm 5 phút bù giờ , biết đâu MU với Bayer Munich được lập lại .
> 
> 
> Mà nè làm nhanh nhanh 1 cái , chứ không thôi tối nay 2 cha mất ngủ kéo thêm 2 ấy mất ngủ , mệt mỏi sáng mai lắm à .


 Đừng kích động bác nhé, em nhờ bác Hentai vào là bác mệt đó, hehhehe

----------


## Nam CNC

hahaha... Ông Hentai không vào thớt này đâu , ổng vào mấy cái thớt trao đổi chọc ghẹo thôi .


Chú Hoctap chú chưa vợ chưa hiểu đâu , mất ngủ nó mệt lắm.... vụ gì vụ này chú cứ học tâp đê . 

--- thôi chốt lại cho nó hết giờ cho nó lành , hai ông đường ai nấy đi ,thề không gặp mặt nhau nữa thế thôi , làm gì có cái vụ giảng hòa , mấy ông toàn bề ngoài giả bộ cao sang , ghét là ghét , thù là thù , căm hờn thì cứ căm hờn ai cấm , chỉ có điều đừng chơi tới chiêu bán muối thôi chứ có gì đâu.

Thôi 2 ta chia tay nhau từ đây đi .... phát mệt. Tưởng có gì hay hơn , đợi quài , bà nó tám xíu cũng hổng được , 12h15 mà chả có cái mẹ gì mới hết trơn .... phát mệt , ngủ đây.

----------


## hoctap256

> hahaha... Ông Hentai không vào thớt này đâu , ổng vào mấy cái thớt trao đổi chọc ghẹo thôi .
> 
> 
> Chú Hoctap chú chưa vợ chưa hiểu đâu , mất ngủ nó mệt lắm.... vụ gì vụ này chú cứ học tâp đê . 
> 
> --- thôi chốt lại cho nó hết giờ cho nó lành , hai ông đường ai nấy đi ,thề không gặp mặt nhau nữa thế thôi , làm gì có cái vụ giảng hòa , mấy ông toàn bề ngoài giả bộ cao sang , ghét là ghét , thù là thù , căm hờn thì cứ căm hờn ai cấm , chỉ có điều đừng chơi tới chiêu bán muối thôi chứ có gì đâu.
> 
> Thôi 2 ta chia tay nhau từ đây đi .... phát mệt. Tưởng có gì hay hơn , đợi quài , bà nó tám xíu cũng hổng được , 12h15 mà chả có cái mẹ gì mới hết trơn .... phát mệt , ngủ đây.


em và tất cả mọi người đang yêu cầu 1 câu chuyện đầy đủ ......... 
anh Nam cnc chỗ nào cũng nhảy vào chọt..... để làm gì  thêm dầu vào lửa. Để làm gì.?  tính ngư ông đắc lợi à ........ đợi ông kia trả lại spin rồi nhảy vào bán spin à  >.<

----------


## ktshung

> em và tất cả mọi người đang yêu cầu 1 câu chuyện đầy đủ ......... 
> anh Nam cnc chỗ nào cũng nhảy vào chọt..... để làm gì  thêm dầu vào lửa. Để làm gì.?  tính ngư ông đắc lợi à ........ đợi ông kia trả lại spin rồi nhảy vào bán spin à  >.<


Hóa ta hai tên mất ngủ là lão Sờ Pín với thằng cu môi dày

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## lekimhung

Xem 2 bên nói chuyện, 1 bên thì ào ào, 1 bên thì ru ngủ, 2 bác này có chơi đánh cờ hay bún dây thun với nhau thì cuối cùng cũng ra quánh lộn thiệt thôi. Mà người bị đánh chắc là ông NamCNC.

Theo dõi vụ án này em thấy 2 bên cãi nhau cái vụ gì gì mà nhảm thiệt, là do cty điện lực và bên shino đã không thống nhất với nhau từ trước ạ.

----------


## Diyodira

> Có ko gì cứ đưa lên hết đi anh em ai thích xem đá banh đọc chơi, bác giữ nó một mình làm giề, chả phải bác hứa làm nguyên album mà.... sao mới chửi bới đó giờ cám ơn rồi? Nhanh quá nhể. Mình mua của bác đến giờ chắc ko dưới 20 triệu tiền hàng, chỉ vì muốn hỏi chút thông tin mà bác mạt sát ko còn gì để nói... bác cứ nói tiếp đi cho anh em đây người ta hiểu chứ có gì đâu. Tôi muốn ông đích thân trả lời vì tôi ko biết ông có MOD cái gì trong đó như bác NamCNC hay làm để chay được điện 380 ko, thể thôi, ông có mod hay ko thì tôi cũng chẳng nghĩ ông lừa đảo gì tôi cả. Chỉ là thong tin, thông tin và thông tin, ông hiểu chưa


ông chắc chắn không phải dạng vừa, trong bóng tối ông như thế nào, tôi thì vẫn giữ nguyên tắt, còn khi đã tỏ thì thẳng thắng, còn ông thì giả như con nai ngơ ngác, tà áo dài dịu dàng, ông gọi là "chỉ hỏi chút thông tin thôi mà", cái ông gọi là thông tin thì nó không có ý nghĩ là thông tin, cũng từ cái thói quen xem trời bằng vũng, xem nhẹ uy tín người khác và cách làm lập lờ của bác mà đẻ ra những suy nghĩ đó, và từ đó nó lòi ra 380 và cứ thế mà nhai nên mới ra cớ sự, giờ vẫn còn nhai, ông còn nhai nữa một hồi là nó nát luôn cái văn hóa và luật mua bán bất di bất dịch của ae, mua bán là phải nguyên thủy, có thì thay đổi thì phải báo khách hàng.

bi chừ ông còn cứ nhai nữa, ông còn dùng lời lẽ ngờ vực này nọ, rồi còn album này nọ, ông là không còn gì để nói nữa nên giờ giả rùa để mong gài bẫy hạ uy tín người khác cho bằng được nè, chứ không phải hiền hòa gì, đơn cữ cái trắng trợn "bán gà giao vịt" đó là đủ hiểu.

đúng như bác nào nói lãng nhách là không sai, chẳng khác một trận bóng, giờ tôi cầm chắc vé vào vòng trong rồi nên tôi muốn phản lưới nhà là quyền của tôi, giờ còn cố ăn vạ cài penanti, không khéo làm quả nữa cho về nước luôn.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Ôi mới gà với vịt giờ lại ra bóng đá nãy giờ em cứ tưởng đang ở chợ hóa ra lại là sân bóng à

----------


## ktshung

> ông chắc chắn không phải dạng vừa, trong bóng tối ông như thế nào, tôi thì vẫn giữ nguyên tắt, còn khi đã tỏ thì thẳng thắng, còn ông thì giả như con nai ngơ ngác, tà áo dài dịu dàng, ông gọi là "chỉ hỏi chút thông tin thôi mà", cái ông gọi là thông tin thì nó không có ý nghĩ là thông tin, cũng từ cái thói quen xem trời bằng vũng, xem nhẹ uy tín người khác và cách làm lập lờ của bác mà đẻ ra những suy nghĩ đó, và từ đó nó lòi ra 380 và cứ thế mà nhai nên mới ra cớ sự, giờ vẫn còn nhai, ông còn nhai nữa một hồi là nó nát luôn cái văn hóa và luật mua bán bất di bất dịch của ae, mua bán là phải nguyên thủy, có thì thay đổi thì phải báo khách hàng.
> 
> bi chừ ông còn cứ nhai nữa, ông còn dùng lời lẽ ngờ vực này nọ, rồi còn album này nọ, ông là không còn gì để nói nữa nên giờ giả rùa để mong gài bẫy hạ uy tín người khác cho bằng được nè, chứ không phải hiền hòa gì, đơn cữ cái trắng trợn "bán gà giao vịt" đó là đủ hiểu.
> 
> đúng như bác nào nói lãng nhách là không sai, chẳng khác một trận bóng, giờ tôi cầm chắc vé vào vòng trong rồi nên tôi muốn phản lưới nhà là quyền của tôi, giờ còn cố ăn vạ cài penanti, không khéo làm quả nữa cho về nước luôn.


Ủa! người "thấp cổ bé họng" hôm nay không chửi nữa à? chửi đi ông, ông chửi cho diễn đàn biết văn hóa bán hàng của ông cao cở nào. Mà người của gia đình kinh doanh làm tiền triệu đô mà nhận mình thấp cổ bé họng cũng hơi kỳ đóa nha. Tôi cho ông thắng luôn 10 hiệp vô địch giải bóng luôn đó, rồi xem thứ ông mất là gì? hiểu nhé. Đã dân DIY mà đòi văn hóa buôn bán là nguyên bản, nói thế lão Nam sờphin là dân lừa đảo à, tôi thì éo quan tâm ông chọc ngáy gì, miễn hàng chạy OK và chọc ngáy đúng kỹ thuật...
Tôi thì chắc chắn ko phải dạng vừa rồi, tự nhận với ông luôn, bóng tối bóng sáng gì ông cứ đưa hết lên đi, có éo gì mà phải bảo tôi riêng khác chung khác.. Tôi mà vừa thì bác Diyodira với những ngón đòn vũ bão của bác đã "triệt" và vứt "nó" vào "thùng rác" rồi. Nhẩy ...  :Big Grin: . Mà ông đã ưa "triệt" người thì sao ông lại mong người ko tìm cách "triệt" ông? Đời có chuyện ấy à ...  :Big Grin: 
Để nói tin này cho ông vui, vừa thấy ảnh đăng lên lão GÀ Mờ điện ngay, hỏi han đủ, bảo tôi nhường lại. Khi nghe giá ông bán cho tôi lão kêu " trời , rẻ quá rẻ quá". Nhìn chung mua hàng ông nhiều thì thấy chất lương, giá cả OK. Nhưng khâu ăn nói và giải quyết tình huống còn "xanh" lắm ... Để tôi giúp ông ép cho nó "chín" chút nữa nhé ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ktshung

Mà khuyên ông thêm một câu chân thành, đã dân kinh doanh kiếm cái số điện thoại ổn đinh mà xài, ghi luôn dưới chữ ký, thà bỏ vợ chơ không bỏ số.... Đấy là đẳng cấp của niềm tin đấy ông ạ. Dân làm triệu đô mà xài số rác năm ba bữa vứt thì các mối quan hệ lâu dài lấy đâu ra?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

Đó thấy ác ý của ông chưa, ngay từ đầu topic bên kia ông mua cả bộ mà hỏi thì chỉ đưa spin, dấu nhẹm cái btần, kết hợp nói là tôi bảo cắm thẳng vào 3phase thì đủ nói lên tất cả về con người ông.
Gìơ tôi đóan ông cài bẫy cũng y phóc, ông nói gì ra là cũng có ác ý, mĩa mai, móc phé, bất kễ thứ gì làm đau người khác và triệt hạ được họ thì ông làm tất, bất kể chưa biết đúng sai nư nào mà ông cứ vơ đại vô bôi nhọ người khác cho đúng bản chất của ông cho đã.
Ông nên phân biệt đâu ra đó nha, hàng mod lại thì dĩ nhiên khách hàng phải biết và đúng yêu cầu họ đưa ra, và dĩ nhiên là mod chỉ có làm tốt hơn cho sp thôi, chỉ chuyên nghiệp mới làm đc nhé, ông cứ quào được gì là quào thâm độc vừa vừa thôi.

----------


## Gamo

Thui 2 cha, ông ktshung đã nhường rồi thì ông Đi Vo Đi Ra nhịn 1 tí đi...

----------


## ktshung

> Đó thấy ác ý của ông chưa, ngay từ đầu topic bên kia ông mua cả bộ mà hỏi thì chỉ đưa spin, dấu nhẹm cái btần, kết hợp nói là tôi bảo cắm thẳng vào 3phase thì đủ nói lên tất cả về con người ông.
> Gìơ tôi đóan ông cài bẫy cũng y phóc, ông nói gì ra là cũng có ác ý, mĩa mai, móc phé, bất kễ thứ gì làm đau người khác và triệt hạ được họ thì ông làm tất, bất kể chưa biết đúng sai nư nào mà ông cứ vơ đại vô bôi nhọ người khác cho đúng bản chất của ông cho đã.
> Ông nên phân biệt đâu ra đó nha, hàng mod lại thì dĩ nhiên khách hàng phải biết và đúng yêu cầu họ đưa ra, và dĩ nhiên là mod chỉ có làm tốt hơn cho sp thôi, chỉ chuyên nghiệp mới làm đc nhé, ông cứ quào được gì là quào thâm độc vừa vừa thôi.


Thôi chuyện xong rồi, giờ ưa chửi nữa ko? Không thì dừng ngang đây và kiếm giúp tui con biến áp 3 phase như lời ông nói, mà đừng nói ông không nói nha, ông nói 2 lần lận đó, một lần khi ông quảng cáo con Spindle này và một lần mới đây: "Con biến áp rẻ rề à, có mấy trăm ngàn" ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## huanpt

Tui thấy cái vụ này lằng nhằng mấy bữa nay mà không muốn tham gia vào.
Nhưng kéo dài từ ngày nọ sang ngày kia và từ thread  này sang thread kia thì đúng là không nên.
Mà chuyện cũng không phải to tát gì, sao không nhịn cho nó lành.
Người mua:  do không tìm hiểu, bác mua phải món đồ không phù hợp chứ không phải mua hàng dỏm. Hàng bác có thể bán lại cho người khác, có thể bác mất thời gian 1 chút.  Mà mua hàng 2nd (nói toẹt ra là ve chai) thì bác cũng phải chịu  1 phần rủi ro. Kể cả đồ hãng mới 100% giá trên trời cũng chưa chắc thoát phần nào rủi ro.
Người bán:  Bác cũng bớt lời 1 chút, cũng có thể bên kia chỉ vì cái văn phong của bác nó hơi kẻ cả. Tui cũng mua hàng của bác rồi, nói chung OK, nhưng giọng văn của bác tui nghe nó cũng ngứa ngứa lỗ tai. Ví dụ gần đây có bác hỏi kinh nghiệm step và servo, tui vừa  góp 1 bài về mitsu, bác vô chơi thẳng 1 câu “Mitsu không dành cho bọn cùi bắp…” đọc xong thấy chột, mà rất may là mình cùi bắp thật nên thôi.

----------

Gamo, haignition, ktshung

----------


## Diyodira

[QUOTE=ktshung;120981]Mà khuyên ông thêm một câu chân thành, đã dân kinh doanh kiếm cái số điện thoại ổn đinh mà xài, ghi luôn dưới chữ ký, thà bỏ vợ chơ không bỏ số.... Đấy là đẳng cấp của niềm tin đấy ông ạ. Dân làm triệu đô mà xài số rác năm ba bữa vứt thì các mối quan hệ lâu dài lấy đâu ra?  :Big Grin: [/QUOTÊ]

Ong nói điều này là tôi tâm phục khẩu phục, cứ thẳng thắng mà công tâm là sẽ khác ngay, tôi thích vậy đọ.
Thưc ra những ai mua hàng sau một hồi tôi đều cho số gốc hết, với lại tôi mua bán thì lấy d đ làm chính cho công khai rõ ràng, mặt khác thế gian giờ cũng hiểm ác nên sài sim phụ là vậy
Tks

----------


## Diyodira

> Tui thấy cái vụ này lằng nhằng mấy bữa nay mà không muốn tham gia vào.
> Nhưng kéo dài từ ngày nọ sang ngày kia và từ thread  này sang thread kia thì đúng là không nên.
> Mà chuyện cũng không phải to tát gì, sao không nhịn cho nó lành.
> Người mua:  do không tìm hiểu, bác mua phải món đồ không phù hợp chứ không phải mua hàng dỏm. Hàng bác có thể bán lại cho người khác, có thể bác mất thời gian 1 chút.  Mà mua hàng 2nd (nói toẹt ra là ve chai) thì bác cũng phải chịu  1 phần rủi ro. Kể cả đồ hãng mới 100% giá trên trời cũng chưa chắc thoát phần nào rủi ro.
> Người bán:  Bác cũng bớt lời 1 chút, cũng có thể bên kia chỉ vì cái văn phong của bác nó hơi kẻ cả. Tui cũng mua hàng của bác rồi, nói chung OK, nhưng giọng văn của bác tui nghe nó cũng ngứa ngứa lỗ tai. Ví dụ gần đây có bác hỏi kinh nghiệm step và servo, tui vừa  góp 1 bài về mitsu, bác vô chơi thẳng 1 câu “Mitsu không dành cho bọn cùi bắp…” đọc xong thấy chột, mà rất may là mình cùi bắp thật nên thôi.


Tks bác, khổ cái tính nói về kỹ thuật thì hay ngắn gọn, dứt khoat, đúng hoặc sai, rất khó lọt tai, nên thành khuyết điểm vậy đó, không sửa được, mấy bác hiểu cho và thông cảm.
Sâu xa là mình muốn d đ sẽ có thông tin đúng nhất có thể và chất lượng, không phải cảm tính và lệch lạc, điều này rất ảnh hưởng cho cộng đồng kỹ thuật.
Tks

----------


## ktshung

> Tui thấy cái vụ này lằng nhằng mấy bữa nay mà không muốn tham gia vào.
> Nhưng kéo dài từ ngày nọ sang ngày kia và từ thread  này sang thread kia thì đúng là không nên.
> Mà chuyện cũng không phải to tát gì, sao không nhịn cho nó lành.
> Người mua:  do không tìm hiểu, bác mua phải món đồ không phù hợp chứ không phải mua hàng dỏm. Hàng bác có thể bán lại cho người khác, có thể bác mất thời gian 1 chút.  Mà mua hàng 2nd (nói toẹt ra là ve chai) thì bác cũng phải chịu  1 phần rủi ro. Kể cả đồ hãng mới 100% giá trên trời cũng chưa chắc thoát phần nào rủi ro.
> Người bán:  Bác cũng bớt lời 1 chút, cũng có thể bên kia chỉ vì cái văn phong của bác nó hơi kẻ cả. Tui cũng mua hàng của bác rồi, nói chung OK, nhưng giọng văn của bác tui nghe nó cũng ngứa ngứa lỗ tai. Ví dụ gần đây có bác hỏi kinh nghiệm step và servo, tui vừa  góp 1 bài về mitsu, bác vô chơi thẳng 1 câu “Mitsu không dành cho bọn cùi bắp…” đọc xong thấy chột, mà rất may là mình cùi bắp thật nên thôi.


Đúng như bác nói. Ngay từ đầu em đã nói là hàng bác ấy OK mà, chẳng qua em phát sinh nhu cầu khác nên muốn hỏi về kỹ thuật. Chỉ vì cái giọng mà em điên chứ ko có gì cả ...

----------


## ktshung

Nói túm lại ông trả lời tui một câu cho nó nhanh: "Ông có chỉ giúp tui chổ nào bán con biến áp như lời ông nói được không?" Được cũng được không cũng ko sao, để tui kiếm cách khác chứ tui tìm ko ra

----------


## Gamo

Ông nhờ MinhNhat/MinhPhi/Romeo kiếm cho 1 con. Dọc quốc lộ 1 thấy bán nhiều, nhưng xa quá chạy ra đó tui làm biếng chứ ko cũng giúp ông 1 cái. Thấy 2 cha cãi nhau mệt quá  :Wink:

----------


## ktshung

> Ông nhờ MinhNhat/MinhPhi/Romeo kiếm cho 1 con. Dọc quốc lộ 1 thấy bán nhiều, nhưng xa quá chạy ra đó tui làm biếng chứ ko cũng giúp ông 1 cái. Thấy 2 cha cãi nhau mệt quá


Tui muốn bác ấy làm, bởi bác ấy nói được thì làm được, nếu không tui sẽ nghĩ bác ấy nói cho được việc để bán con Sờ pín

----------


## ktshung

[QUOTE=Diyodira;120991]


> Mà khuyên ông thêm một câu chân thành, đã dân kinh doanh kiếm cái số điện thoại ổn đinh mà xài, ghi luôn dưới chữ ký, thà bỏ vợ chơ không bỏ số.... Đấy là đẳng cấp của niềm tin đấy ông ạ. Dân làm triệu đô mà xài số rác năm ba bữa vứt thì các mối quan hệ lâu dài lấy đâu ra? [/QUOTÊ]
> 
> Ong nói điều này là tôi tâm phục khẩu phục, cứ thẳng thắng mà công tâm là sẽ khác ngay, tôi thích vậy đọ.
> Thưc ra những ai mua hàng sau một hồi tôi đều cho số gốc hết, với lại tôi mua bán thì lấy d đ làm chính cho công khai rõ ràng, mặt khác thế gian giờ cũng hiểm ác nên sài sim phụ là vậy
> Tks


Sao tôi mua của ông đến giờ không dưới 5 lần, hơn 20 triệu tiền hàng vẫn ko có số gốc? Mà thế gian hiểm ác hay ông tính hiểm ác với thế gian? Số tôi chình ình ra đấy có ai hiểm ác gì với tôi đâu?

----------


## Diyodira

> Nói túm lại ông trả lời tui một câu cho nó nhanh: "Ông có chỉ giúp tui chổ nào bán con biến áp như lời ông nói được không?" Được cũng được không cũng ko sao, để tui kiếm cách khác chứ tui tìm ko ra


Tui tặng ông luôn chứ không muốn gọi bán buôn nữa cho chắc ăn, và cái này là thành ý của tui, ông cứ thỏai mái nhận dùm đừng nghĩ ngợi gí.

Cai này mua sẵn cũng được, dù là tặng nhưng tui thích là phải chuẩn nên phải đặt làm, ông chịu khó chờ nhé.

Tks

----------


## ktshung

> Tui tặng ông luôn chứ không muốn gọi bán buôn nữa cho chắc ăn, và cái này là thành ý của tui, ông cứ thỏai mái nhận dùm đừng nghĩ ngợi gí.
> 
> Cai này mua sẵn cũng được, dù là tặng nhưng tui thích là phải chuẩn nên phải đặt làm, ông chịu khó chờ nhé.
> 
> Tks


Vậy thì quá thành ý, tui cám ơn. MÀ nếu đổi ý thì cứ giá như ông nói tui chuyển cái rẹt. Tui nổi tiếng chuyên tiền nhanh và nguy hiểm mà ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> Tui muốn bác ấy làm, bởi bác ấy nói được thì làm được, nếu không tui sẽ nghĩ bác ấy nói cho được việc để bán con Sờ pín


Tôi xin rút lại lời tặng biến thế cho bác nhé, vì nó khó quá, tôi thành thật xin lỗi điều nầy.
Đong ý với bác luôn là nói cho đc việc để bán spin, thỏa mản chưa, vô bẫy rồi đó hốt đi cho vừa lòng, bản chất vẫn không thay đổi

----------


## ktshung

> Tôi xin rút lại lời tặng biến thế cho bác nhé, vì nó khó quá, tôi thành thật xin lỗi điều nầy.
> Đong ý với bác luôn là nói cho đc việc để bán spin, thỏa mản chưa, vô bẫy rồi đó hốt đi cho vừa lòng, bản chất vẫn không thay đổi


OK luôn, không thành vấn đề ...  :Big Grin: , hồi sáng nói chắc ko kịp nghĩ, tui thông cảm mà

----------


## Tuấn

Thôi chuyển đề tài cho nó vui nhá các cụ, em đề nghị 2 cụ không nói chuyện này tiếp nữa, nghỉ 1 tuần cho nó hạ hỏa, bình tĩnh lại rồi có nói tiếp thì nói tiếp cho nó xong.

Bi chừ nói chuyện vui chửi khách hàng cho nó vui nhé. Em thì em không thích chửi khách, dưng mà đuổi khách thì cũng có tí ti.

Số là cái nghề bọn em kiếm ăn nó có dính đến phần vận chuyển, lắp mấy cái thứ to to nặng nặng, mà lại hay phải làm băng tay. 

Ví dụ vừa rồi bọn em phải bê mấy cái thùng nặng khoảng 5 tấn, cao 8m, tròn tròn đường kính hơn 3m gì đấy vào Cần thơ, roài, bê lên cái bệ cao 1m nữa, roài đút nó vào cái hốc bò tó, roài nhấc nó lên khỏi mặt đất, roài xoay nó trên ấy, roài hạ nó xuống, xong việc.

Dở mỗi cái là vì chui trong cái hốc bò tó nên chả có cái xe cẩu nào vào được cả, thế là 8 chú làm bằng tay thôi. Công việc thì cũng đơn giản, nhẹ nhàng, làm một lúc là xong nhưng 8 tên thì phải có 1 tên chỉ huy, không làm gì cũng được, 7 tên kia nghe theo là ổn. 

Dở cái là bên cơ điện của khách hàng rất thích điều hành các vụ này, em thì em không cho, lúc bọn em nâng hạ mà cứ nhảy vào chỉ huy lính nhà em là em mời ra chỗ khác chơi. Mấy cái trò mèo này dễ thì dễ nhưng mà loạng quạng là tai nạn bỏ xừ chứ chả đùa. 

Còn 1 vụ em chửi khá tục là vì hôm ấy em tức quá. Có 2 thằng sếp nhờ em sang chỉ cho cách chuyển cái máy có mấy tân thôi. Roài, sếp xiếc, lính liếc đông như quân Nguyên, 6 thằng cả thảy. Việc này dễ rồi.

Lúc xuống cái dốc, em bẩu bi chừ làm thế này cho nó an toàn nhé, nó mà phi xuống cái dôc này là toi đấy. Chưa nói xong thì 1 thằng lính nhảy ngang vào, bảo chả cần phức tạp, cứ làm đi, không sao đâu. 

Em quay đi, lúc nhìn lại thấy mặt 2 thằng sếp hả hê lắm, xin lỗi các bác chứ lúc ấy em điên thật, sếp gì mà ngu thế không biết nữa, nhìn cái mặt câng câng của thằng lính em nổi điên, chửi nó một câu cực kì bậy, lúc ấy mà nó không cụp mắt lại thì chắc em túm cổ ném nó xuống cái ao cạnh nhà rồi.

Dân kỹ thuật nổi điên cũng không có gì lạ, chỉ có điều điên xong thì thôi, mấy hôm sau chúng nó liên hoan, em cầm ly rượu đến : Hì hì thằng em, hôm trước anh chửi mày bậy quá, thôi cạch cái, bỏ qua nhé  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Thôi chuyển đề tài cho nó vui nhá các cụ, em đề nghị 2 cụ không nói chuyện này tiếp nữa, nghỉ 1 tuần cho nó hạ hỏa, bình tĩnh lại rồi có nói tiếp thì nói tiếp cho nó xong.
> 
> Bi chừ nói chuyện vui chửi khách hàng cho nó vui nhé. Em thì em không thích chửi khách, dưng mà đuổi khách thì cũng có tí ti.
> 
> Số là cái nghề bọn em kiếm ăn nó có dính đến phần vận chuyển, lắp mấy cái thứ to to nặng nặng, mà lại hay phải làm băng tay. 
> 
> Ví dụ vừa rồi bọn em phải bê mấy cái thùng nặng khoảng 5 tấn, cao 8m, tròn tròn đường kính hơn 3m gì đấy vào Cần thơ, roài, bê lên cái bệ cao 1m nữa, roài đút nó vào cái hốc bò tó, roài nhấc nó lên khỏi mặt đất, roài xoay nó trên ấy, roài hạ nó xuống, xong việc.
> 
> Dở mỗi cái là vì chui trong cái hốc bò tó nên chả có cái xe cẩu nào vào được cả, thế là 8 chú làm bằng tay thôi. Công việc thì cũng đơn giản, nhẹ nhàng, làm một lúc là xong nhưng 8 tên thì phải có 1 tên chỉ huy, không làm gì cũng được, 7 tên kia nghe theo là ổn. 
> ...


Em "cạch" bác cái ... hehehe. Bác Diyodira vô "cạch" cái nào

----------

Tuấn

----------

